# Ford is launching a huge Robotaxi service.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Next Big Future: Ford launching a huge robo-taxi service in 2021 at half the price of UBER.
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/...ervice-in-2021-at-half-the-price-of-uber.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Next Big Future: Ford launching a huge robo-taxi service in 2021 at half the price of UBER.
> https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/...ervice-in-2021-at-half-the-price-of-uber.html


Tell FORD to learn how to build a TRANSMISSION FIRST !

" Have You Pushed a Ford Lately "?

Stern Law Firm wants to help You
Sue Ford.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ford can certainly join the fray and start a robo-taxi service at half the price that Uber charges, but I suspect that that'll be as successful as their core automobile building business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No Relief for the Victims of FORD mini vans though 


" REMEMBER THE PINTO "!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell FORD to learn how to build a TRANSMISSION FIRST !
> 
> " Have You Pushed a Ford Lately "?
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. I once got stuck in Mexico and had to fly up here for parts then fly back.

Just about all fords have transmission problems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its HORRIBLE
HOW CAN THEY GET AWAY WITH IT !


observer said:


> Tell me about it. I once got stuck in Mexico and had to fly up here for parts then fly back.
> 
> Just about all fords have transmission problems.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I owned a new 1984 Ford T Bird Turbo coupe. What a piece of shit that car was. HORRIBLE. Luckily I learned my lesson early and never repeated the mistake of buying a Ford.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily. What a great company to be the next to fail at this!

Since they are phasing out sedans what are they going to use F150's?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily. What a great company to be the next to fail at this!
> 
> Since they are phasing out sedans what are they going to use F150's?


S.U.V. 's
But even the F 150 have the FORD TRANSMISSION PLAGUE !

At least they go more than 30,000 miles before dying.

Found On Road Dead

I had a sporty lil 2 door ford tempo with a 5 speed way back. Car was indestructible.
Other Ford i owned. Gave to my son.
Ford Escape hybrid.
Both nice.
Guess i was lucky.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Next Big Future: Ford launching a huge robo-taxi service in 2021 at half the price of UBER.
> https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/...ervice-in-2021-at-half-the-price-of-uber.html


I would like to know more details but it sounds like a desperation move.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

We all know Ford won't even have cars testing by 2021 but this is the part that stands out lol...



> Waymo, the Google self-driving car division, has promised a commercial self-driving taxi service by the end of 2018.


Waymo only has 1 more month til they are supposed to start showing people how bad these sdc's are. lol


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> We all know Ford won't even have cars testing by 2021 but this is the part that stands out lol...
> 
> Waymo only has 1 more month til they are supposed to start showing people how bad these sdc's are. lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ford could be in huge trouble.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/b...t-says-ford-cuts-could-eclipse-gm/2192067002/

But Jonas wrote in his note that Ford's $11 billion implies 20 plants and 50,000 employees would be cut. Ford, however, has given no indication of any planned closures or layoff numbers.

"We estimate a large portion of Ford's restructuring actions will be focused on Ford Europe, a business we currently value at negative $7 billion," Jonas wrote. "But we also expect a significant restructuring effort in North America, involving significant numbers of both salaried and hourly UAW and CAW workers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ford GT stands for Ford Gets Towed


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FORD stands for found on road dead.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> FORD stands for found on road dead.


They need to be..

Fixed Or Repaired Daily
or they will be 
Found on road dead
Becuase they are a 
$(58 Over Reworked Dodge.

Chevy Like a Rock (cant move under it's own power)
Chevy like a rock (it sits there and looks at you)

Did you know that 98% of fords are still on the road?
Because 2% made it to where they are going without a tow...










Rip on cars all you like,

They all suck compared to Toyotas...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They need to be..
> 
> Fixed Or Repaired Daily
> or they will be
> ...


Thxs for the cliche' shallow-end nonsense festival.

Toyota's the biggest manufacturer of vehicles in the world for a reason


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> We all know Ford won't even have cars testing by 2021 but this is the part that stands out lol...
> 
> Waymo only has 1 more month til they are supposed to start showing people how bad these sdc's are. lol


Waymo
Is apparently taking
WAYMO TIME

ALL TALK.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Waymo
> Is apparently taking
> WAYMO TIME
> 
> ALL TALK.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ford GT stands for Ford Gets Towed


And uberdriverfornow stands for TOMATO
Dude, ur not foolin' anyone


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> And uberdriverfornow stands for TOMATO
> Dude, ur not foolin' anyone


Check your mirror.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Check your mirror.


Checking mirrors

OMG!!! Tomato goneubering right!!!!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell FORD to learn how to build a TRANSMISSION FIRST !
> 
> " Have You Pushed a Ford Lately "?
> 
> ...


I'll agree. The ****** on my '87 Thunderbird went out at 120K miles right on schedule!


----------



## youber (May 8, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They need to be..
> 
> Fixed Or Repaired Daily
> or they will be
> ...


Lol


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, if Uber is not turning a profit at their prices a new company will just completely go out of business at half the price.

Great financial minds we have here


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Well, if Uber is not turning a profit at their prices a new company will just completely go out of business at half the price.
> 
> Great financial minds we have here


I would like to see Ford survive but this detour into SDCs worries me.


----------

